# Rosewood and Lemongrass EO's



## maryannm (Aug 7, 2010)

I do not scent my soap - I just don't really have a nose for it.  However - a friend just gifted me with .5 oz bottles of  both Rosewood & Lemongrass EO's from Whole Foods.  Can they be used alone?  Seems as if there is a lot of blending going on.  Is this amount enought to do anything with?  In all of my reading over the past few months, I don't think I've ever seen Rosewood ever mentioned.  Is anyone familiar with this.  I can play with color all day long, but scents completely baffle me.


----------



## IanT (Aug 7, 2010)

maryannm said:
			
		

> I do not scent my soap - I just don't really have a nose for it.  However - a friend just gifted me with .5 oz bottles of  both Rosewood & Lemongrass EO's from Whole Foods.  Can they be used alone?  Seems as if there is a lot of blending going on.  Is this amount enought to do anything with?  In all of my reading over the past few months, I don't think I've ever seen Rosewood ever mentioned.  Is anyone familiar with this.  I can play with color all day long, but scents completely baffle me.




I loooooove lemongrass and yes thats enough for a small batch, maybe a little over a pound of soap per EO (or 2 pounds together but that wouldnt smell good I dont think)



I have no experience with rosewood though...


----------



## Deda (Aug 7, 2010)

What a lovely gift!

Rosewood is fabulous, light and delicate (to my nose anyway). Sadly, it's also endangered.  As renewable sources are coming on the market the price is starting to drop down a bit.  I blend mine with ylang ylang, it's heavenly.

I'm not sure how it would blend with Lemongrass, but you could try a teensy drop of each on a cotton ball and seal them in a baggie, letting them marry for a day and see if you like the resultant blend.

Your total oils would scent a batch approx 640g.  Roughly 8 - 4oz bars.

Be sure and tell us how you used the oils!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2010)

I love rosewood. It's light, a little sweet, and a teeny bit smoky. I don't think rosewood and lemongrass would be great together, but as Deda said, you could test it.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

Rosewood blends very well with Citrus so I think you would be happy with blending it with Lemongrass because Lemongrass does have a lemony scent.  It will round it off to give a more full-bodied fragrance....


----------



## maryannm (Aug 10, 2010)

I did put a little of both on a cottonball - I do not have a good nose for this, never even smell the perfume at the department store - but I think the lemongrass is overpowering the rosewood.  

Maybe I'll use all of the rosewood with just a touch of the lemongrass.

Does gelling vs not gelling make any difference in whether or not the scent holds up?  Not sure I want my frig smelling like either one of these though.

Oddly enough, I just ended up with yet another scent that was tucked in a package from Brambleberry.  This one is a red apple FO.  So much for my "no scent" policy.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

Essential Oils are volitile so if you can keep it really cool (freezing it) then you will not only keep more of the theratpeutic properties but you'll keep more of the fragrance too.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 11, 2010)

Rosewood is very versatile.  It blends well with citrus, woods, and florals.  

In terms of skin care, it is generally used for acne, dermatitis, scars, wounds, wrinkles, and general care for any skin type.

-Lawless, Julia.  The illustrated Encyclopedia of Essential Oils

I hope this helps.


----------



## maryannm (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Anissa - I'm going to give it a whirl this weekend.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 12, 2010)

No problem.  If you need anything else, just ask.


----------

